# Fort Bragg Special Forces candidate dies during training exercise



## Ravage (Jun 10, 2008)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, June 10, 2008) – A Fort Bragg Soldier was found dead today during a search of the Hoffman Training Area, Hoffman, N.C.

 The Soldier was conducting individual land navigation testing as a part of Special Forces Assessment and Selection training at the Hoffman Training Area yesterday. Training cadre began an immediate and intensive search of the area throughout the evening when he failed to return to the assembly point at the conclusion of the exercise.

The name of the Soldier is being withheld pending next-of-kin notification.

The cause of death is currently under investigation.

For further information, media should contact the John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School Public Affairs Office at 910-396-9394. 

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/June/080610-02.html

Stand by for further infos.....


----------



## tova (Jun 10, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## AWP (Jun 10, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## ROS (Jun 10, 2008)

Godspeed.


----------



## 0699 (Jun 10, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## car (Jun 10, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jun 10, 2008)

Damn.  RIP Soldier.


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 10, 2008)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## elle (Jun 10, 2008)

Prayers to all, RIP.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 10, 2008)

RIP  to the soldier.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 10, 2008)

Damn...RIP.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 10, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 10, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Wicked1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Very sad news. God bless, Godspeed. RIP


----------



## Caspersen (Jun 11, 2008)

What a sad and terrible thing, RIP warrior.  Blue skies.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 11, 2008)

RIP

It's so terribly sad when we lose them in training.

LL


----------



## Ravage (Jun 12, 2008)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, June 11, 2008) – The body of an Army Special Forces candidate was found June 10 during an intensive search of the Hoffman Training Area, Hoffman, N.C.

Pfc. Norman Michael Murburg III, assigned to the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School, was navigating on foot through the woods in Hoffman, N.C., using a map and compass to test his ability to navigate from one point to another.

Murburg, a native of Gainesville, Fla., successfully located his first point, but failed to locate his remaining assigned points or assembly areas. 

The exercise, which started at approximately 1 a.m. on Monday, was scheduled to conclude at 11 a.m.  Following the conclusion of the exercise, the Soldiers whereabouts were unknown.  

An immediate and extensive search of the Hoffman Training Area, located approximately 40 miles west of Fort Bragg in the Sandhills Game Land, with aviation assets, vehicles equipped with loud speakers and a foot search consisting of roughly 475 Soldiers continued throughout the night until the Soldier’s body was discovered at approximately 8:30 a.m. Tuesday.

Before the candidates began the exercise, the cadre verified each Soldier was carrying just over nine quarts of water, with additional water available at each point throughout the course.   When the body was discovered, Murburg still had water in two of his canteens. 

The candidates were wearing the Army Combat Uniform, a ruck sack weighing approximately 42 lbs, their individual equipment and weapon and over nine quarts of water totaling roughly 73 lbs of equipment. 

Each candidate is also issued a whistle, two red star clusters, strobe light and a reflective belt attached to ruck sack to help communicate his location if he believes himself to be lost. Additionally, each candidate is issued a high frequency tracking pin to use if he became lost or injured.  The HF pin must be activated by the candidate and sends a signal to lead cadre to the lost candidate. 

When the exercise concluded, the cadre did not receive a signal from Murburg, nor were the red star clusters observed in the sky.  The investigation will reveal what measures Murburg took.

The members of the command wish to extend their heartfelt sympathy to the Murberg family with the hopes that time and memories will help lessen the burden of their sorrow.  Throughout training, the safety and wellbeing of Soldiers is always the first priority of the command.

The incident is currently under a formal investigation by the U.S. Army Special Warfare Center and School along with the Army Combat Readiness Center safety investigation as is standard procedure when there are incidents of this type.

Murburg is survived by his parents, Karen Murberg of Clearwater, Fla., and Norman Murburg of Dade City, Fla. 

For Pfc. Murburg's bio, click here....

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/June/080611-03.html


----------

